# schwarzschild effekt bei forte fortepan 200 planfilm ?



## DrFloyd (3. April 2004)

wieviele blenden macht der scharzschildefekt  beim forte fortepan 200 planfilm
aus ? hat jemand zufällig die technischen daten ? oder wisst ihr einen nützlichen
link mit technischen datenblättern ?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. April 2004)

Hi,

nicht dass ich auch Großformat fotografieren würde, die Geduld dafür fehlt mir.
Aber zu deiner Frage ... Ich wüsste keinen einleuchtenden Grund, warum das
Schwarzschildverhalten bei einem Planfilm gleicher Emulsion anders sein sollte,
als bei KB- oder Rollfilmen.

Grobe, aber ausreichend genaue Regel:

Belichtungszeit 1s ... Belichtungskorrektur +1 Blendenstufe ... Entwicklungskorrektur -10%
Belichtungszeit 10s ... Belichtungskorrektur +2 Blendenstufen ... Entwicklungskorrektur -25%
Belichtungszeit 100s ... Belichtungskorrektur +3 Blendenstufen ... Entwicklungskorrektur -35%

Zwischenwerte entsprechend annähern.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bildermann (5. April 2004)

Inwieweit man korrigieren muß, ist je nach dem jeweils verwendeten Film unterschiedlich. Filmhersteller liefern hierzu extra Datenblätter, aus denen die jeweiligen varierenden Belichtungskorrektur-Werte (der Schwarzschild-Faktor) entnommen werden können.

Vielleicht wendest Du Dich besser an den  * HERSTELLER* selber?


----------



## DrFloyd (5. April 2004)

@bildermann
ich  hab schon ne email an forte geschrieben, aber keine antwort bekommen.

@martin
was meinst du mit entwicklungskorrektur ?


----------



## DrFloyd (5. April 2004)

ist es eigentlich nicht in der regel so, daß sw negativ-filme sowieso 1 blende +/- verkraften und da auch nicht so pingelig sind ?


----------



## Bildermann (8. April 2004)

...meines Wissens ist es ist in der Regel so, daß NUR *COLOR-NEGATIV-FILME* +/- 1-2 Blenden verkraften.

Meine Erfahrungen nach über 15 Jahren SW-Dunkelkammer besagen, daß SW-Filme schon relativ genau belichtet werden sollten...


----------



## DrFloyd (13. April 2004)

so, forte hat mir jetzt per email folgende daten geschickt:

Fortepan 200 35mm, 120, Sheet Sizes

 Exposure (sec)	 1/1,000 – ½	   1	   10	    100

Lengthening of
exposure		                1x	3x	9x	18x	

Correction of
aperture number	                  0	  -1.5	  -3	    -4	 


wie soll ich die interpretieren ?


----------



## Beppone (25. April 2004)

Hy DrFloyd,

ich denke, da bleibt nicht viel zu interpretieren.
Es werden 4 Belichtungszeiten und die zugehörigen Korrekturen genannt:

Die Zeiten  1/1000 bis 1/2 Sek, 1 Sek, 10 Sek und 100 Sek.

Die Kompensation des Schwarzschild-Effektes sollte dann

ENTWEDER durch eine Verlängerung der Belichtungszeit erfolgen,
entsprechend 1x (=keine Verlängerung), 3x, 9x oder 18x
(Grundlage ist der vom Beli-Messer ermittelte Wert)

ODER durch öffnen der Blende um 0, 1.5, 3 oder 4 Blendenstufen


Bep


----------

